# Dale Broughton catfish guide at boat show



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dale Broughton the local catfish guide for the Cincinnati area is at the Boat & sport show in Cincinnati this week! So if any folks were thinking about getting a guide for a catfishing trip he is the guy to meet. The show is on till Jan24th. Tight lines to all.


----------

